# Jobs in dubai



## Reim (Jun 28, 2021)

Hey guys sup!! I just completed my degree computer system and network 2nd class, I'm planning to move to Dubai but before I take this step I want to know what companies are good to look for and what do you guys recommend me, I would like to know what questions do they ask for any type of job related to my degree ,


Thanks In advance


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Dubai is a relatively small city - with plenty of very experienced IT people already here - mainly from India & Pakistan - who are prepared to work for very low salaries - especially compared with European & US salaries.
If you are currently based in the UK and are newly qualified - then you would stand little chance of getting a job in Dubai these days.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Reim (Jun 28, 2021)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Dubai is a relatively small city - with plenty of very experienced IT people already here - mainly from India & Pakistan - who are prepared to work for very low salaries - especially compared with European & US salaries.
> If you are currently based in the UK and are newly qualified - then you would stand little chance of getting a job in Dubai these days.
> Cheers
> Steve



Thanks for your info


----------

